# 10 November, 1775



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday fellow Marines.

This year's birthday message attached, very well done.  You will remember the quote, "I am just the caretaker of it"

Semper Fi


----------



## Grunt (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday, my Brothers! Stay well!

Semper Fidelis!


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday to all!


----------



## CDG (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday my mostly illiterate, definitively degenerate, and unquestionably reprobate Brothers.


----------



## devilbones (Nov 10, 2015)

SF brothers.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2015)

_"The raising of that flag on Suribachi means a Marine Corps for the next 500 years." -- James Forrestal_

We still got another guaranteed 430 years. Happy Birthday, Marines.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Marines!


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday Marines,   Semper Fi.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday to the USMC!!


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy birthday to all you Chapultepeckers and fellow Belleau Woodsmen!


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday! I'm sorry you can read this as I consider a literate Marine to be a harbinger of the West's downfall, but that shouldn't detract from the day.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


And for our more illiterate brothers who can't count that high.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy birthday Marines.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday USMC.
Found this to mark the day.  You Marines can find an Army guy to read it to you if the words are too big.:-"

The birthday went little noticed until 1921 when Marine Commandant John A. Lejeune issued Order 47, Series 1921, which says:

_The following will be read to the command on the 10th of November, 1921, and hereafter on the 10th of November of every year. Should the order not be received by the 10th of November, 1921, it will be read upon receipt._

On Nov. 10, 1775, a Corps of Marines was created by a resolution of Continental Congress. Since that date, many thousand men have borne the name "Marine." In memory of them it is fitting that we who are Marines should commemorate the birthday of our corps by calling to mind the glories of its long and illustrious history.

The record of our corps is one which will bear comparison with that of the most famous military organizations in the world's history. During 90 of the 146 years of its existence, the Marine Corps has been in action against the nation's foes. From the Battle of Trenton to the Argonne, Marines have won foremost honors in war, and in the long eras of tranquility at home, generation after generation of Marines have grown gray in war in both hemispheres and in every corner of the seven seas, that our country and its citizens might enjoy peace and security.

In every battle and skirmish since the birth of our corps, Marines have acquitted themselves with the greatest distinction, winning new honors on each occasion until the term "Marine" has come to signify all that is highest in military efficiency and soldierly virtue.

This high name of distinction and soldierly repute we who are Marines today have received from those who preceded us in the corps. With it we have also received from them the eternal spirit which has animated our corps from generation to generation and has been the distinguishing mark of the Marines in every age. So long as that spirit continues to flourish Marines will be found equal to every emergency in the future as they have been in the past, and the men of our Nation will regard us as worthy successors to the long line of illustrious men who have served as "Soldiers of the Sea" since the founding of the Corps.


Read more at Marine Corps marks its founding in Philly in 1775


----------



## policemedic (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, you magnificent bastards.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2015)

Ironically, I spent the last two Marine Corps birthdays drinking with my Corpsman. And it seemed to be a very proper and fitting thing to do.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, you destructive fuckers!


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy birthday USMC!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Rapid (Nov 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, Marines!


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 12, 2015)

WHERE ARE THE MATCHES??

Happy Birthday Devil Dogs!  AKA the Men's department of the Navy.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 9, 2019)

I want to wish a hearty "HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MARINES" a day in advance to all of the Marines on the board before the festivities commence.  
"Let's be careful out there".


----------



## Jaknight (Nov 9, 2019)

Another Year And The Good Lord smiles upon The  Marine Corp once again.Happy Birthday Devil Dogs


----------



## Muppet (Nov 9, 2019)

Happy birthday Marines!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 9, 2019)

2019 Commandant Birthday Message.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 9, 2019)

We got a Recon dude as CMC now...no, it's not @Teufel...not yet anyway. Gen. Berger's got a pretty impressive bio, he's been to just about every high speed school there is, Jumpmaster, Ranger, Recon, Dive school etc.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 9, 2019)

Had cake and bourbon at work the other day to celebrate early. Tomorrow myself and quite a few others are going to get together and drown our livers. In the event we get alcohol poisoning tonight during our training event, happy birthday Marines!! Love life!


----------



## Teufel (Nov 9, 2019)

Happy birthday Marines


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 9, 2019)

Happy Birthday Devil Dogs!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 9, 2019)

Happy Birthday my Brothers and Sisters. Celebrate and enjoy it to the fullest....


----------



## Muppet (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 10, 2019)

Happy birthday Marines!!

Semper Fi


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2019)

IDK if Marty Martinez was celebrating the Marine Corps Birthday or just a welcome night behind sandbags and barbed wire...but it seems appropriate. Cheers, Devil Dogs...and many more.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 10, 2019)

Happy Birthday Marines...  keep on keeping on.


----------

